# Knicks vs Trailblazers: Nov 9, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*






*Knicks vs Portland*​*Nov, 9, 2005 10:00PM*​*(TV: NBALP, MSG)*​*Rose Garden*​*Portland, OR*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*​
*



Ever since training camp tipped off a month ago, the winless Knicks have been worrying about the schedule. An early road trip seemed particularly daunting. It starts Wednesday in Portland against a rebuilding Trail Blazers. It continues on against the Warriors, Kings, Jazz, Lakers and Nuggets. That's a bumpy road for new coach Larry Brown and the Knicks, who are still in search of their first win.

Click to expand...

*​* http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


Projected Starting Lineup: Which I know for a fact will change.:biggrin: ​Knicks​

































Trailblazers​


































*


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

finally a team that isnt on our level

regardless, were gonna lose. basssy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Patterson won't be starting, Based on who started in our last game against Atlanta I would bet its going to be Sergei Monia again


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

blazers are the knicks of the east. Young with potential and are in transition with a new coach who is severely over paid and overrated.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, LB and Nate are overrated now. Folks kill me, it's quite comical...nevertheless.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Wow, LB and *Nate* are overrated now. Folks kill me, it's quite comical...nevertheless.


Nate is overrated. Tell me, what was his winning record for the four seasons he was in seattle WITHOUT Ray Allen??????


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Nate is overrated. Tell me, what was his winning record for the four seasons he was in seattle WITHOUT Ray Allen??????


Sorry I'm not messing up this beautiful thread to make it a Nate thread.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> finally a team that isnt on our level
> 
> regardless, were gonna lose. basssy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice confidence


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

2 of my top 3 favorite teams are facing off and please believe im gonna watch every minute of it.

GO BASSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO FRYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO LEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO ummmmmmmm PRYZZY
GO MARBURY

in other words yeah its gonna be fun.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

blazers r the worst team in the league.
got to take them down!


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

Blazers are the worst team in the league? How many games have the knicks won?

Also the Blazer beat the Hawks.....I think its safe to say the Blazer suck but are not the worst team in the league. It will really suck for you if the Blazers win on Wenesday....... huh?


To be quite honest though, I want the blazers to get Rudy Gay so i guess that will take alot of losing and being just about the worst team in the NBA LOL!


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

who is bassy?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> who is bassy?


Sebastian Telfair


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's sad to think how far both teams have fallen over the years. Granted that the Knicks have been hurting for longer than the Blazers have, it'll be interesting to see how these two teams pan out over the next 5 years.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

somehow i think this is less a game but more of an audition for m.rose , miles and patterson. all of whom i think will see time.

even though based on their play rose doesn't deserve it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You can bet on the game here...you still have time:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214582


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Lets get a win you guys.

Keys to victory

1)Limit Turnovers
2)Feed Curry
3)Shoot Well


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I want the knicks to blow out the blazers by 35 points and send a message to everyone that we mean business.I want Frye to score 20 points and have 10 rebounds.

Hey one can dream cant he? rofl :cheers: :banana:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

those are the keys to victory?? they should do those regardless.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

musiclexer said:


> Lets get a win you guys.
> 
> Keys to victory
> 
> ...


I wouldn't feed Curry, atleast not this game. We have Theo and Joel down low so I think for you guys to win Crawford, Q and Marbury are gonna have to step it up.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we must feed eddy to get those two in foul trouble or we wont have anywhere to drive to.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

you guys are more than welcome to come over to the Blazer board tonight. We usually get a pretty good discussion someway though or after the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

49-39 Knicks at the half.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That's the end of the Knicks lead....dwindle down just like that. Typical Knicks style of play in the 2nd half. Portland on a 8-0 run in the 3rd qtr. 49-47 Knicks 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Telfair ties the game at 49 a piece...Knicks call a time out. Wow, 10 point lead diminished like a puff of smoke.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Richardson is stinking up the blasted place. That is another one on my hit list....he is flat our awlful!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Davis, Frye with 4 fouls.
Telfair with 4 fouls
Zach with 3 fouls....in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph loses the ball, Portland makes him pay as Ruben gets a break away dunk! Portland finally takes the lead..and the turnovers continue for the Knicks.

Time out NY! 60-57 Portland.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbury telegraphs another pass..and Miles makes him pay with a break away dunk! What's the matter Steph butter on your fingers?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry is fouled, hits both free throws. Curry comes back on the defensive end and blocks a shot. Steph drives to the lane and is fouled and will go to the charity stripe. Steph knocks down both. 61-62 Portland..less than 2 minutes remaining in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks get a steal, Nate goes to the hole but tries to get too fancy and he can't get it to fall down. Rose is blocked as he attempts a shot, end of the 3rd. Knicks down by 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoa, Curry with the sick move and the dunk for the And 1. Yikes!!! That was Shaq like. Curry hits the free throw. Knicks down by 1 in the 4th.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry defense by Nate as Telfair flies by him for the score. Curry misses down low, Telfair turns the ball over, and is charged with a carry. Nate turns the ball over again..get his behind out of the game. Telfair goes to the hole and is fouled by Crawford. Another turnover by the Knicks and Portland gets another high percentage shot (dunk). Largest lead of the game by Portland. Larry calls a time out. 

71-65 Portland.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Telfair is carrying the ball on every possesion, but the blind refs aren't calling jack. Crawford is shooting the ball well in this game with another jumper. Zach gets in the paint and hits and is fouled by Taylor for the AND 1. Zach hit his free throws. Steph loses the ball "again". Someone glue Spaulding to his **** fingers. My goodness!!!!

69-76 Portland 8 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry gets to the paint and scores for the AND 1. Curry hits his free throws. Portland misses a jumper, Ariza runs the floor, passes the ball to Steph who loses it yet "again". Mo fouls Patterson and he goes to the charity stripe. Patterson hits 1 of 2. 

Knicks 71 Portland 77 less than 7 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Randolph gets inside, due to the lack of Knicks defense. Portland is called for a defensive 3 second violation. Crawford hits the free throw. Frye and Rose entered the game in place of Ariza and Curry. Steph forces the shot due to the clock winding down and misses. Jacks shoots a 3 but misses, Portland gets the second opportunity and Miles makes them pay with the jumper. 

Knicks 72 Portland 81 less than 6 minutes remaining.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

83-72 and I bet on the knicks sigh there goes 40k ucash


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamego said:


> 83-72 and I bet on the knicks sigh there goes 40k ucash


I bet 4000! I'm sick of this blasted losing...it's pathetic. They give up too easy when they lose a lead..sorry *********.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

LoL i feel you times 10 tonight lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks getting their rear ends..dismantled. Portland is on a 8-0 run with less than 4 minutres remaining. Trevor is fouled and hits both free throws. 

Knicks 74-Portland 87 less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Why is Nate shooting a 3? WTF? WHY? WHY? Why? When has he become Steve Kerr? I've had enough of this ****!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

gee...NY still can't win even with LB..that sucks man


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

To put it mildly, the Knicks are a disgrace. Every player on the team looks awful, every single one. Time to tear them down and rebuild.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ratliff with a huge slam off Portland's missed free throw. This has got to be the most sorry performance of the Knick season. Plain old pathetic. Knicks 79-Portland 90 less than 3 minutes remaining. 

Larry going to quit tomorrow if this keeps up.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

RP McMurphy said:


> To put it mildly, the Knicks are a disgrace. Every player on the team looks awful, every single one. Time to tear them down and rebuild.


Thanks for the support..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game Over: Portland sends the Knicks to an 0-4 record.

Final Score 95-83


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Q RICHARDSON, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A DAVIS, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>E CURRY, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J CRAWFORD, G</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MARBURY, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M TAYLOR</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T ARIZA</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D LEE</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>N ROBINSON</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C FRYE</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M ROSE</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>P HARDAWAY</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JAMES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M BARNES</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J BUTLER</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*28-71*</TD><TD>*1-5*</TD><TD>*26-35*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*46*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*83*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39.4%*</TD><TD>*20.0%*</TD><TD>*74.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 20 (13)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D MILES, F</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>10-20</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Z RANDOLPH, F</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>11-19</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J PRZYBILLA, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S MONIA, G</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S TELFAIR, G</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J JACK</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R PATTERSON</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J DIXON</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T RATLIFF</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M WEBSTER</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C SMITH</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>S BLAKE</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T OUTLAW</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>V KHRYAPA</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>H SEUNG-JIN</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP - COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-83*</TD><TD>*2-14*</TD><TD>*19-31*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*95*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.6%*</TD><TD>*14.3%*</TD><TD>*61.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (11)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* NONE.
*Technicals:* NEW YORK - A DAVIS. PORTLAND - D MILES.
*Officials:* LEROY RICHARDSON, MONTY MCCUTCHEN, PAT FRAHER.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=251109022


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Horrible refs that game. Telfair got called on real petty fouls. Man I thought we had lost that one at half. JC looked good in the 2nd half.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

it will pay off eventually, it just needs more time


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we play them again 20th of this month at noon


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> To put it mildly, the Knicks are a disgrace. Every player on the team looks awful, every single one. Time to tear them down and rebuild.



Going to be hard with all those long term bad contracts


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Kitty, come over to Blazerland next time. You'll get some responses over there.

Good game though. We'll take all the wins we can get this year.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> we play them again 20th of this month at noon


I'ma be at that game! I hope to see a repeat performance.....


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

That box score is the exact reason I was pissed off at the Curry trade. Nearly had his rebounds matched by our last pick in the draft and in less than half the time. We traded a fat piece of crap for a fat unmotivated piece of crap. Can we please start Lee yet?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I had time to sleep this lost off, and when I woke up I came to this conclusion.

Quentin Richardson misses Brandy so much that is the reason he has been stinking up the place. Brandy try to work things out with Q, he needs your support.

Crawford should never come off the bench again. Like I said in another thread, the benching killed his confidence. 

Larry Brown has these boys shooked! 

Not one Knick for the pass 4 games has scored 25 or more points, so sad.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

If it means anything, I predicted the Knicks to win last night, too... but I didn't go betting 40K ucash on it. This year's Blazers aren't world-beaters, but they aren't nearly as bad as the media makes them out to be. And they're getting better all the time.

The Knicks lost this one on their turnovers and sparse defense. Not qualities you normally expect from a Larry Brown coached team. If it isn't a matter of skill / talent, I expect he'll whip them into shape pretty quickly. But if it IS a matter of skill / talent, Isaiah better be working the phones.

Good luck against the Warriors, Knicks. Don't underestimate them, either. They're also better than the media makes them out to be. See ya on the 20th!

PBF


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If only LB would start Frye we would win a game :banana: But really I think our starting line up should be Steph,JC,Ariza,Frye, and Curry. Just one game I would like to see that starting line up.


----------

